# [Brazilian NR] 27.52 BLD single (Diego Meneghetti @ Swiss Open)



## Meneghetti (Jul 24, 2017)

Broke my own NR by 0.2! 






Also, here's my 30.62 single from World's finals (9th place)


Spoiler


----------



## Alex B71 (Jul 24, 2017)

Good job! I found it oddly satisfying that your hands and the cube hit the table at the same time. I don't know why.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 24, 2017)

Congratulations. I wanted to say Hi at the World's but missed the chance. Your alg lists have been very useful to me (and to you obviously).


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 24, 2017)

Congrats Diego!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 25, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Good job! I found it oddly satisfying that your hands and the cube hit the table at the same time. I don't know why.


lol thanks!



newtonbase said:


> Congratulations. I wanted to say Hi at the World's but missed the chance. Your alg lists have been very useful to me (and to you obviously).


Thanks, I'm glad it's been useful to you! Wow, I didn't know you were there... too bad we couldn't meet =/



mark49152 said:


> Congrats Diego!


Thanks, Mark


----------



## moralsh (Jul 25, 2017)

@newtonbase was there but briefly, I was there the whole 4 days, saw you practicing a couple of tmes on the staff room and didn't even say hello at the end, which is way worse  

Congrats, by the way


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 25, 2017)

moralsh said:


> @newtonbase was there but briefly, I was there the whole 4 days, saw you practicing a couple of tmes on the staff room and didn't even say hello at the end, which is way worse
> 
> Congrats, by the way


Oh really? Damn, we should have arranged a meeting or something with all the active people here in the BLD forums...
Thanks!

--
Reconstruction:

L2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 F' L' D B' U R' B' L' D2 U R' F Rw Uw2

Corners (UBL buffer)
[U, R D R'] // BO [8/8]
[R U2 R', D] // KG [8/16]
[U' L' U, R] // NM [8/24]
[R': L' D2 L, U] // DC [10/34]
(U R U' R' U R U') L (U R' U' R U R' U') L' // flip S [16/50]

Edges (DF buffer)
[L; U M2 U', L2] // RL [9/59]
[L' U L U'; M', U2] // AD [11/70]
[x: M', U L' U'] // GS [8/78]
[U x: U' L U, M'] // CE [10/88]
[R'; U M' U', R2] // NP [9/97]
[Uw R2; U M' U', R'] // OT [11/108]

Move count: 108 STM
Memo time: ~11s
Execution time: ~16.5s
STPS: ~6.5


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 25, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> Oh really? Damn, we should have arranged a meeting or something with all the active people here in the BLD forums...


I was the lucky guy who got to meet you


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 25, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I was the lucky guy who got to meet you


Yeah, it was nice talking to you  I admit I didn't recognize you right away, but then I figured it out hehe
That was a nice 14/14 btw


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 25, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> That was a nice 14/14 btw


Thanks!


----------

